# Crayfish maternal??



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering if crayfish have any parenting instincts.
I have a marble cray which just recently started hanging out near the front of the tank, which I found odd cuz the whole time she was berried she hid in a little cave she dug out for herself. Upon closer inspection, there were some tiny crays that "fell out" there. Is she hanging around to protect them??


----------

